# LA-200 dosing



## samthedancer74

My pygmy boys have a cough.... Want to give them LA-200, just got it in the mail. Do I follow the cattle dose or the swine dose?

sam


----------



## liz

This link has med dosages ps. A handy reference!

*https://vkvequipment.com/Goat%20Med%20Doses.pdf*


----------



## samthedancer74

ok, one last question... still a new goat mom and am unfamiliar with shots above the ribs and scared to death. Can I give this shot in the back leg muscles and do I have to pull back first to make sure i didnt hit a vein?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I use LA-200 only SQ. I have never given it IM. I would say do it wherever you feel comfortable but do it SQ. I do always pull back a little just to be sure. I prefer over the ribs or in the front shoulder area. I would do it for a 5 day course dependent on why you are giving it.


----------



## liz

I've never used it but when I do Pen G SQ, because it's a daily treatment for 5-7 days, I use the skin over the length of the spine, 10 injections over 5 days tends to cover alot of area on a small goat.


----------



## samthedancer74

ok, so today I did it IM, in the right hind muscle. So, I do this more than one day? Tomorrow I can do it SQ in the rib area you are all referring to. Just pick up the skin until it forms a little pocket and then do the shot in the pocket?


----------



## StaceyRosado

I give LA 200 for a full 5 days IM and yes you need to inject the needle and then pull back on the plunger to check if you caught a vein. If not then you are good to give the injection.

dosage should be 1cc per 20lbs once per day.

SQ is a slower release IM is a faster release. You can do either but I hate SQ injections and the goats are going to cry either way its just easier to make the injection quick and then let them react to it. 

Since its 5 days I start on the hind quarters and then move around the goat and the 5th dose is in the same spot I started.


----------

